# New York Cheesecake - Why is it so expensive?



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm not sure whether this should be here or in the "Frugal" forum..









I was at a bakery yesterday and noticed that they had 2 sizes of NY Cheesecake. It looked good and I was tempted to get one but I almost choked on the price!

The 6" diameter one was almost $20! The 8 or 9" one was close to $30!!!

WTH?!

I've made Cheesecake before and no way does it cost that much in ingredients and its not that labour intensive. Does that price seem reasonable?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

They've got to make a profit somehow.

Was it a plain cheesecake?

And while it's not technically labor intensive, it does take a while to make. My cheesecakes I make at home spend more than an hour in the hot oven, then another hour in the cooling oven before being moved to the stove until they reach room temperature before they're chilled. If you chill a cheesecake too fast, it will crack, and I'd bet they wouldn't sell you a cracked cheesecake because it is aesthetically displeasing.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

It seems reasonable for a really high quality cheesecake, with good ingredients and no weird fillers or additives. It's definitely pricey but I think justifiable if it is really delicious. But I would never pay that much - I think my cheesecake is pretty darn good and it costs just a couple bucks to throw together!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Was it "New York Style" cheesecake or did they actually import it from New York? These things are kind of expensive to ship because they can easily get squished in shipping.

I've found that bakeries are very expensive in general, compared to baking my own.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah, I understand profit, but really.. its a bit much! A 6" cake doesn't go far. (At least near me..
















It was a plain thing too, no fruit, no coulee (however thats spelled), no extra flavourings.

And no, it didn't fly here from NY. It was made locally because they make everything locally and if it were indeed flown in, the bakery would make a BIG deal about it. Another well known store absolutely BRAGS about how their bagettes are flown in from Paris daily. It costs about $30 a loaf and I've tasted a sample and honestly, it was a bit too rustic for me. Too crusty and holey, but I digress...

I ended up getting a german apple torte, and had that today. Hmmm... for what my sister paid for it,







the price definately wasn't justified. Not sweet enough, not cinnamony enough, and they left the darn apple cores in!







:


----------



## reneeisorym (Oct 24, 2007)

I considered opening a bakery for a while and I was amazed at the price of things and what I would have to charge to make a cake.
I had to calculate the ingredients, rent on the building, electricity, refrigeration, supplies like gloves, a person to sell the cake (work cash register/take orders), baking dishes/utensils, and something for a profit. Calculating all of those things in, I would make just ten dollars an hour as long as the business was a small outfit selling a few desserts per hour at 30 bucks per cake.
I decided to keep my job -- These people aren't making a killing unless they have a cheesecake factory where they can have a higher production.


----------

